# Here you go, move bees with this. 12 or 18 at a time.



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Looks like you could save a lot of money over buying a swinger if used as a loader. Might be the deal you've been waiting for.


----------



## Missoura (Feb 12, 2009)

At least when you run the forks through the hive bodies due to not being able to see the forks enough you are in the truck protected from stings.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Custom Loader*

With three or four forward speeds though, think how fast you could go! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Looks like you could save a lot of money over buying a swinger if used as a loader. Might be the deal you've been waiting for.


Thats about how much I paid for my loaders. I have rusty 610's. I wonder if you could put a ball on the fork and pull a big trailer.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*First*

Get it DOT certified as Farm Equipment. Then, yeah, I think you got a good idea...Tractor -loader would look good goin down the road. I would paint the trailer the same root beer brown so it was all matching. Then I would paint DBEST Apiaries on the door!


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

You could find a paintless trailer...then I would really fit in around here. I had a friend wave at me while I was in a truck he'd never seen before, when I asked "how'd you know it was me" he replied: "It was kinda junky looking...like something you'd own." The real sad part, I had just bought it.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Your Good Buddies*

Know all your buttons!  your new vehicle is probably, like, 2 years old.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

The newest one is a 2002.


----------



## Bee'z waxed (Feb 8, 2008)

Missoura said:


> At least when you run the forks through the hive bodies due to not being able to see the forks enough you are in the truck protected from stings.


LOL --- sorry.. I couldn't help but laugh at this observation.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

When I started in bees, beeks in my area would take an old 4wd , put forks on the rear, strip the chassis and face the seat to the rear with an orbit steering system. They worked great. One is still in use by a steel building erection company. This was befor you could buy a Swinger off the show room. All this fancy stuff you have now was dreamed up in some beeks garage and refined over the years.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw my 1st ones in ventura County Calif April 1973
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Home made Loaders*

Yeah they were all the rage around here for a while too. The hot set up was using the hydraulics to lift front wheels off the ground so no trailer. I bet some are still in use, for better or for worse. But either friction or fluid drive, all the backing and forwarding wears out too quick. People load a lot more bees now than " back then ". I had one I was virtually giving away but when scrap was high we just cut it up. Unless the wheel base is very short it takes a lot of space to manuever. Still, the resourceful can build something very useful.


----------

